# Sport legs, what did i do wrong?



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

So i tried this product, and the result was massive cramping in both my calfs and quads. I have been riding a bit and have had no cramping before using this product. Am i missing something here? I though it was supposed to reduce the lactic or how it is used or something like that. 

Their website didnt help much. 

Bill


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sport Legs don't have enough stuff in them to make a difference either way.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Sport Legs don't have enough stuff in them to make a difference either way.


I use to have massive cramping in my right calf only. I tried tums, drink s whatever I could find, usually on long rides it would happen. I got sportlegs as some demo packages or whatever and it has help very much. I take some before and after the ride. helps me a ton. I don't sit there and nit pic the label, as long as it works Im a happy cramper.. I mean camper. But seriously It's done very well for me. More specific to those really long gradual climbing days. 

Tete


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

crossracer said:


> So i tried this product, and the result was massive cramping in both my calfs and quads. I have been riding a bit and have had no cramping before using this product. Am i missing something here? I though it was supposed to reduce the lactic or how it is used or something like that.
> 
> Their website didnt help much.
> 
> Bill


Were you riding harder after using it? Simple fatigue seems likely, and or hotter weather.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tete de la tour said:


> I use to have massive cramping in my right calf only. I tried tums, drink s whatever I could find, usually on long rides it would happen. I got sportlegs as some demo packages or whatever and it has help very much. I take some before and after the ride. helps me a ton. I don't sit there and nit pic the label, as long as it works Im a happy cramper.. I mean camper. But seriously It's done very well for me. More specific to those really long gradual climbing days.
> 
> Tete


By law, non prescription products can't have more than ~100mg of KCl or a little more than 1mEq. As a pharmacist, the amount of stuff in it is minimal at best.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

A lot of people have had great results with this product. Read the reviews.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> A lot of people have had great results with this product. Read the reviews.


People can claim whatever they want, but there's not enough of anything in them to make a difference. Actual treatment doses are much higher than anything available without a prescription. Most "studies" aren't even remotely scientific as defined by most statistical guidelines.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Sport Legs is supposed to be more about reducing lactic acid and speeding recovery than reducing cramping. I use it on long rides and it seems to help (placebo? perhaps).

Certainly there is not a wonder pill. You must be smart about your fluids, electrolytes and effort.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

If cramping were a real issue I would look into pickle juice.
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/phys-ed-can-pickle-juice-stop-muscle-cramps/


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> A lot of people have had great results with this product. Read the reviews.


lol. if half the reviews were 10% true I could change components on my bike and suddenly spin out a 53/11 uphill in a headwind.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

pretender said:


> If cramping were a real issue I would look into pickle juice.
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/phys-ed-can-pickle-juice-stop-muscle-cramps/


Agrees!!! Suprisingly high amount of electrolites in them thar jars.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Agrees!!! Suprisingly high amount of electrolites in them thar jars.


lots of sodium in my vlassic jar of pickles.

about as much as deli ham.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

den bakker said:


> lol. if half the reviews were 10% true I could change components on my bike and suddenly spin out a 53/11 uphill in a headwind.



lol. i use them on race day and they seem to work for me. less burn in the legs. placebo? maybe?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Weather was in the 70's, i was well rested, route was a normal route for me. THe only thing different was taking the sport legs. I ate well, drank plenty, and the cramping showed up in the first 10 miles. 
Like i said, totally weird. 

Bill


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I love sport legs. I used them trying to prove they were a gimick. Since then I have gone with and without on rides to see if I can disprove to myself they work. I hooked. I would never ride more than 4 hours without them. As you can see I'm a walking infomercial. I don't get a lot of cramping, but in situations where I do (triathalons) I still get them. What they do is make my soreness far less than without them.Spend the couple of bucks and try the sample size.


----------



## SportLegs (Sep 22, 2005)

Crossracer, very sorry and disappointed SportLegs didn't work for you. Your symptoms echo those of just one other person we heard from five years ago. Assume you followed the directions. Please call Carl Holmes directly at 1-866-LEG-BURN (534-2876) so we can get a little background info on what your body type is, what other nutrition you're doing, so we can attempt to understand what's causing your issues. And we'll certainly refund your purchase price, regardless of where you bought them, in accordance with our money-back satisfaction guarantee.

And Vontress, we appreciate your flattering words. Over the last six years, we've found guys try SportLegs, discover "Hey, this stuff really works," then decide "I'm going to tell exactly NO ONE about this stuff." Guys will be guys. Women are way more willing to spread the word.


----------



## Big Papa (Sep 20, 2009)

Unless your out to conquer the world, take a break and give sore muscles time to heal.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Like sportslegs said, did you follow the directions. They are supposed to be taking an hour before your effort. I forgot to take them once before a race and decided to take them like 15 minutes before the race started. I had terrible leg cramps in that race. In fairness though I led the A group in a mountain bike group ride the night before and it could have easily have been not being recovered from that. So my experience is anecdotal at best.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

This may sound strange, but I forgot to take my SportLegs 1hr before my Saturday morning group ride, so I took 5 of them after 20-25 miles into a 70 mile group ride (21mph avg.) and I really noticed a difference during that last 15 - 10 miles of hammering. It really helped, no leg or side-splitting cramps. Normally I take them as instructed and the last 10 miles is a b!tch.... Just my2cents..

Anyone here use 1st Endurance OptygenHP ?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried them a few times and didn't notice any difference at all. The Placebo effect can be a very powerful thing.


----------

